# Nimi again



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Anybody heading there friday?1-19?ill be there prob on c-6 again.gettin those eyes


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

vib-E said:


> Anybody heading there friday?1-19?ill be there prob on c-6 again.gettin those eyes


I’m going to nimi tomorrow too.

Probably move around a lot until I find some larger fish.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Dave_E said:


> I’m going to nimi tomorrow too.
> 
> Probably move around a lot until I find some larger fish.


Its suppose to be warmer.so yeah ill prob move around alot more then previous 0 degree days.lol


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

6-7 guys at dam....doing any good?


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Thats all folks.besides the big one i lost bringing it up...prob a cat


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll be out there in the morning hopefully I can get on some perch n maybe some crappie as I can never figure them out on the ice


----------



## LabattICE50 (Feb 23, 2008)

vib-E said:


> Thats all folks.besides the big one i lost bringing it up...prob a cat


 Otho g wrong with those! Nice catch. What did you catch them on?


----------



## LabattICE50 (Feb 23, 2008)

LabattICE50 said:


> Otho g wrong with those! Nice catch. What did you catch them on?


*nothing wrong with those*


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

LabattICE50 said:


> Otho g wrong with those! Nice catch. What did you catch them on?


Pinmin and minnow.19ft of water.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll be there Tomorrow if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Ill be there early morning till noon or one.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Ç1 or ç4 not sure which I'll be out early .if u guys need a tag along I'll be there.my buddy not going now


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

C-6 for me


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I fished mid lake from 10:30am until about 4pm. Moved a lot and fished many depths. 2 perch. 

Moved to the north end and fished until 6:30pm in the weeds. Not a single bite.

Rough day.


----------



## Brandon Warner (Mar 8, 2017)

Fished the north part of the lake from 9pm to 1130pm. No fish. As I looked in the holes all I seen was small larvae everywhere. Hard to believe they didn't die off


----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

Im going out tomorrow how is by the dam doing never tried over there but have not been catching much any were any thing would help thanks


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

maizerage said:


> Im going out tomorrow how is by the dam doing never tried over there but have not been catching much any were any thing would help thanks


6 or so shantys yesterday and 4. At the dam this morning as far as i could see from c6.i never fished there.but i can tell u today was sloooow..had the lights lite up at 8am-9am after that it all shut down15 dink perch in that hr.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

I couldn't get anything going at nimi besides small perch


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

all I found were small perch too. not even one crappie.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

We can say one thing.nimi got a healthy population of small perch.also nice meeting u phate.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Now if we could get em to grow bigger


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

nice meeting you too. I tried all over that area. going for the North end tomorrow. where are you guys getting minnows?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Fished Nimmy 4:30-7:30 Saturday 1/20., Jigging & Tip Ups with Minnows/Minnowheads. 2 Perch, 1 Crappie & 2 Stogies. Had an first time experience with one of my tip ups. Line was peeled completely off the spool and 6lb braid was broken. (I didnt check the Tip Ups after dark until I was ready to call it a day). Think it could've been a huge Catfish, Walleye, Carp or Northern. Oh well, live & learn even at my old age. Had a great time anyway.

BTW: The newly constructed SMITTY worked wonderfully. No drag whatsoever while pulling the shanty & gear.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

PHATE said:


> nice meeting you too. I tried all over that area. going for the North end tomorrow. where are you guys getting minnows?


I get my minnows in strasburg fros drive thru since i live near there.


----------

